
Twitter Reports Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2014 Results - antr
https://investor.twitterinc.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=894844
======
antr
Gosh, I love Twitter as a company and product... but its financials make me
cringe.

The adjusted EBITDA feels like a totally made up number by adjusting R&D and
god knows what else... and I would like to be the judge of R&D, because that
label is a black whole, and at $690m a year, this is no joke.

Then, onto the important number: cash from operating activities is $82m in
2014. That means Twitter is trading +300x EV/OCF, with a rapidly decelerating
top line growth. I want to cry.

~~~
uptown
I agree, but somehow the stock jumps over 9% in after-hours trading.

~~~
antr
that to me is an irrational market, because the analyst expectations was based
on what exactly? i will use the product, i won't invest in the company.

